# New Kandle Reading light, BuiltNY Sleeve, iFrogz Case -Lots o' Pics!



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I was bored with my previous case/skin combo, and went a little crazy with the new accessories.

I found I wasn't using my gooseneck reading lights because didn't like them, or could never find them. So I ordered a Kandle clip light



Which is a bit smaller and lots lighter than a deck of cards



With a nice wide, well-padded clip to attach to the Kindle or case



I knew the iFrogz case wouldn't cover the screen, so I got a BuiltNY neoprene sleeve for safer storage around the house or in my purse



And found that the Kandle clips neatly onto the sleeve for easy storage, and to keep a naked Kindle from slipping out the top of the slightly loose sleeve (no slippage with the iFrogz on )



To go with the new iFrogz case, I picked up a DecalGirl Match Head skin in matte, and I'll never get glossy again! Also, here's the light portion of the Kandle raised up



The iFrogz Luxe case in Grape is a beautiful, deep purple that has a padded interior to protect the back of the Kindle, and comes with a screen protector (which I'm not using)



The iFrogz case snaps neatly onto the Kindle, and is nearly invisible from the front view



It's also extremely thin, adding almost no bulk to the Kindle, and allowing easy access to all ports and buttons on the Kindle



And when not in use, the whole setup slips right into the BuiltNY sleeve for storage



My initial impressions:

LOVE the iFrogz case. I have a green one on order (there was a shipping mixup) for a little variety, and when I'm bored with this combo, there's a good chance I'll pick up more colors. It's amazingly light and sleek, and after using an M-Edge Go! cover for about a year, the iFrogz makes it feel like I'm reading the Kindle naked. So light and comfortable to hold.

The BuiltNY sleeve is very nice. It's just your basic black neoprene sleeve, a bit overpriced for what it is. But the padding is thick and protective, and it's a handy spot to lay the Kindle down for a couple minutes on the desk to to whatever when my reading gets interrupted. It's a bit loose for a naked Kindle, or one wearing just a DecalGirl-style skin, but I solved that by clipping the Kandle light onto the Kindle+sleeve front. With the iFrogz cover added to the Kindle, everything fits perfectly in the sleeve with just enough friction to keep the Kindle from falling out. Bonus: when the Kindle needs charging, just put it in the sleeve upside-down and plug in the charging cable.

The Kandle light is handy, in my case at least partly out of simple convenience. I could never get the gooseneck lights positioned properly, when I could even find them in the first place, as they had a tendency to wander away from the Kindle. With the way the Kandle clips, I just attach it to the front of the sleeve and it's always there. It provides a good amount of light without being too bright, or glaring off the screen. The light does fall off a bit towards the bottom of the screen, but it's still more than readable.

Overall, enough new toys that they should keep me reading happily for a while!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

What a unique and fun system!  Thanks for the photos and review!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting!  I'm thinking of getting an iFrogz case too.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful and practical ensemble.  Question... are the ifrogs cases "rubberized?"  I haven't seen one other than pictures.  They look as if they might be the same material as what covers my cell phone.  I like the rubberized feeling as they dont' slide off dashboard, desk -- gives them some grip.  

And I'm thinking I need a Kandle for camping.... heading for the woods in two weeks and think that would work much better than my headlamp...


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! It really is a fun combo to read with.



Blanche said:


> Beautiful and practical ensemble. Question... are the ifrogs cases "rubberized?" I haven't seen one other than pictures. They look as if they might be the same material as what covers my cell phone. I like the rubberized feeling as they dont' slide off dashboard, desk -- gives them some grip.
> 
> And I'm thinking I need a Kandle for camping.... heading for the woods in two weeks and think that would work much better than my headlamp...


It's a metal case, not rubber, smooth to hold but not slippery either. The closest thing I can think of offhand is a CD or DVD with silkscreened artwork, but it's not really that either.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Metal? I thought they were "rubberized" plastic?

Very nice accessory combo by the way! =)


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

I love that iFrogz case!  What a neat concept!  And I have been thinking about the Kandle too!


----------

